# Wow, Passat CC looks great in person!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Even with the exterior totally stock, with small stock wheels, it looks great. It's amazing in person and fits 4 grown adults.


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! ([email protected])*

WOW is right!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ljjones (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! ([email protected])*

That brushed aluminum interior trim looks like it doesn't belong.
Real wood anyone? 
Even piano black plastic would look better IMO.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! ([email protected])*

I hope you're measuring it for a Stage III application.








I was thinking of replacing my B5 with a 4 door GTI or GLI, but now I'm confused.


----------



## jcspassat (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! (brian81)*

all I saw was a ssexy 997 there


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! (jcspassat)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! (brian81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_I hope you're measuring it for a Stage III application.

http://www.goapr.com/images/pa...6.jpg <--- see the orange sheet. 
All I'm gunna say.


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! ([email protected])*

WOW is right, that is one beautiful shop!!!







Oh, the CC is nice, too!


----------



## AudiMoto (Mar 2, 2004)

great looking shop, great looking car.. judging by the lack of sunroof, halogens, and the manual looking climate control I'm assuming a 2.0t sport with the tip option. the thing that confuses me is are those the 'comfort' seats that are listed to come with the base sport model? I see memory, so do the base seats have memory as well as the sports? how will the sport seats and comfort seats be different?


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (AudiMoto)*

forget the passat look at that floor wow u can eat off that and the gti all over nice


----------



## seevemonka (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (AudiMoto)*

The seats are perforated; the other leather seats I have seen in pictures have not been perforated. If these vinyl sport seats are standard, the CC is getting better every time I see it! 
I really hope this car is the standard CC!!


----------



## seevemonka (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (seevemonka)*

After looking closer at the leather sport seats in the luxury and 3.6 model; I have come to the conclusion that the standard seats in the "sport model" are less bolstered than the luxury sport seats.
But still, the standard v-tex comfort style sport seats look great to me!! It also appears the two-tone is also standard!


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks very nice! Thanks for the pics.
I just hope they offer a wood trim pkg for the VR6 4Motion...


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










What is this? Speed sensitive spoiler? Sorry if it's common knowledge


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thats what I thought, but it doesn't do anything.


----------



## ljjones (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_What is this? Speed sensitive spoiler? Sorry if it's common knowledge










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thats what I thought, but it doesn't do anything. 

It's a visual trick to make the roof look longer. I think it opens with the trunk lid.


----------



## Scaramunga (May 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ljjones)*

Close, but it's to make the rear window look longer, not the roof. It's a shiny black color that makes the eye think the rear window is longer and smoother then it actually is. I think it's most effective on light color cars with tinted windows.


----------



## ljjones (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Scaramunga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scaramunga* »_Close, but it's to make the rear window look longer, not the roof...

Yes, I should have said "greenhouse" instead of roof.
It continues the baseline of the side windows better.
Anyway, you got my drift... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ljjones)*

Hey Arin - needs more wide angle...


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Scaramunga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scaramunga* »_Close, but it's to make the rear window look longer, not the roof. It's a shiny black color that makes the eye think the rear window is longer and smoother then it actually is. I think it's most effective on light color cars with tinted windows.

Cool, thanks for the info


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GTurboI)*

good to see APR is tuning this car.. i got to drive one and it is a sweet ride! looks even better in person. cant wait to see some lowered and wheeled up


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hey Arin - needs more wide angle...

















Now that you mention it, I do have an 8mm sitting at home.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

do both windows on the back door go down so its completely frameless like the front?
and they should offer a nice woodgrain or maybe even carbon fiber for the interior


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That would be hot but there is a B pillar so unfortunately it doesnt. :-(


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That would be hot but there is a B pillar so unfortunately it doesnt. :-(

so there is a piece of window still there? thats one thing that just made me not want this car. and i was very close to trading my 4.2 A6 for a CC but thats down the drain http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








thats corny if you ask me but the rest of the car is great. i saw it at the NY auto show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! ([email protected])*

Is it me or.....first two pictures look like typical VW 4X4 wheel gap...


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

What's that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DTOYVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTOYVR6* »_
so there is a piece of window still there? thats one thing that just made me not want this car. and i was very close to trading my 4.2 A6 for a CC but thats down the drain http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








thats corny if you ask me but the rest of the car is great. i saw it at the NY auto show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I may have missunderstood you. When you open the door, its only the bottom half of the door and the glass. there is no top to the door.


----------



## doubleyewgee (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! (ljjones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ljjones* »_That brushed aluminum interior trim looks like it doesn't belong.
Real wood anyone? 
Even piano black plastic would look better IMO.


I agree completely. Silly I know but I hate the plasti-metal trim on ANY vehicle. Makes it look like a cheap toy to me. That combined with the no Xenon option for the 2.0t cut this off my list instantly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_What's that?









It's a reflection.


----------



## B5.5Marc (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Even with the exterior totally stock, with small stock wheels, it looks great. It's amazing in person and fits 4 grown adults. 

Excellent pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Was there a price sticker on the car? Did you get an idea of the coinage that they will be asking for this as optioned?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! (B5.5Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5.5Marc* »_
Excellent pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Was there a price sticker on the car? Did you get an idea of the coinage that they will be asking for this as optioned?











I'm not even sure it's a production vin.


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! ([email protected])*

Where is this shop?
I want to sit on the floor and look around.
Werner


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! (B5.5Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5.5Marc* »_
Excellent pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Was there a price sticker on the car? Did you get an idea of the coinage that they will be asking for this as optioned?











It's a Sport with auto. If it has Sirius (mandatory option) like the rest of the cars being shipped, the bottom line of the window sticker is just a bit under $29k.


----------



## blueskyr32 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! (dr. pimento)*

that porche is bad.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! (blueskyr32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueskyr32* »_that porche is bad.









Porsche. A two-syllable word.








It _is_ a particularly nasty one, isn't it? (So is the yellow A3.)


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! ([email protected])*

That interior, especially the seats, look top notch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Add some Xenons (from OEMPL.US for around 750.00) and loose the amber fronts (again can be swapped out) then we have a real winner. I'm starting to like this car and it's a bargain. Again VW delivers a good "bang for the buck."


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

EU HID, white blinkers and a Euro rear bumper. All available...


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

nice pics, nice cars, and nice facility!
I bet that once APR is done with that Tiguan it will be a hell of a lot of fun
keep it up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_nice pics, nice cars, and nice facility!
I bet that once APR is done with that Tiguan it will be a hell of a lot of fun
keep it up!

I hand delivered it to VWoA right before H2O Last month!


----------



## doubleyewgee (Sep 21, 2007)

So I am I the only one that misses the larger chrome grill of the B6? That's why I bought it, it stood out and was different from anything on the road.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_*Add some Xenons (from OEMPL.US for around 750.00)* and loose the amber fronts (again can be swapped out) then we have a real winner. I'm starting to like this car and it's a bargain. Again VW delivers a good "bang for the buck."

I love how often this gets brought up, but that is the price for nothing but the housings, no bulbs, ballasts or adapters, add an extra $1900 to get a full setup to swap a halogen car to HID.
APR cant wait to see what you guys do with this car, itll be a few years before I jump on some of it but at least Ill be able to plan.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (doubleyewgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doubleyewgee* »_So I am I the only one that misses the larger chrome grill of the B6? That's why I bought it, it stood out and was different from anything on the road. 

I'm thinking the opposite way. I like the CC and Tiguan noses-they take the VW line in another direction from the "kinda like an Audi" look. Maybe because I'm not much for chrome anywhere.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: (brian81)*

My thoughts on the CC. I am surprised in that I like the "coupe" like styling more than I thought. But what I still have a problem with is the long overhang on the front end of the car. They need to somehow get the wheels pushed out further. I'm hoping that in the future, VW goes back to the front/back mounted engines, and can end up using the new trans setup that Audi has brought out in the new A4. It makes a noticable difference.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (gstrouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gstrouse* »_My thoughts on the CC. I am surprised in that I like the "coupe" like styling more than I thought. But what I still have a problem with is the long overhang on the front end of the car. They need to somehow get the wheels pushed out further. I'm hoping that in the future, VW goes back to the front/back mounted engines, and can end up using the new trans setup that Audi has brought out in the new A4. It makes a noticable difference. 

What new trans setup?


----------



## Zelko (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! ([email protected])*








When are the APR goodies ready for the CC?


----------



## Zelko (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! ([email protected])*

When is the airintake ready for the CC? 
Is the CC going to have a specific tuning chip fot its power train?


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I hand delivered it to VWoA right before H2O Last month!









ooh so it is "the" one
good stuff!


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (gstrouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gstrouse* »_ I'm hoping that in the future, VW goes back to the front/back mounted engines, and can end up using the new trans setup that Audi has brought out in the new A4. It makes a noticable difference. 

Don't hold your breath. Longitudinally-mounted engines started in the B5, because the Passat was a derivative of the B5 A4. Mechanically, it just had a longer wheelbase. It was purely an economic move so the Passat could take advantage of the engineering developed for the A4.
Today, it's cheaper for VW to engineer new products out of their own parts bin. The Tiguan is a perfect example of that.
If you can notice a difference in the cars due to drivetrain layout (or FWD vs AWD), then you're someone that Audi has targeted as an A4 buyer.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It's a reflection.

I'm putting my money on a yellow leaf.


----------



## VW1302 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! (brian81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_
Porsche. A two-syllable word.








It _is_ a particularly nasty one, isn't it? (So is the yellow A3.)

Yellow A3? the only yellow thing I see is that AWESOME Karcher floor cleaner.


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Wow, Passat CC looks great in person! (VW1302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1302* »_
Yellow A3? the only yellow thing I see is that AWESOME Karcher floor cleaner.

APR website: http://www.goapr.com/forsale/a...6.jpg


----------



## volkswagendude (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

OEMpl.us, I was looking at your website for the European bumper(with a wider cut than what we get here in N.A), but can you please explain exactly what the differences are as I can't visualize it yet anywhere.


_Modified by volkswagendude at 7:35 PM 12-22-2008_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

European rear bumper....








USA rear bumper...


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

Any differences besides the plates?


----------

